# question about teasers and daisy chains?



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>ok guys looking for some opinions, thinking about picking up a small lure sized daisy chain or bird style chain to drag behind my boat. dont really go out too far usually around 13 miles or less. wondering how much it would help to fire up mackeral, chicken dophin and blackfins or bonita. I dont know how fast you have to troll those things and how far back? I figure your already draging your dusters and stretches why not throw it back there too? I know the outcast sell comming up usally has all kinds of that stuff out there under the tents for next to nothing so wouldn't brake my heart if a king skyed on it(be kinda cool in my opinion!) 

throw out the opions guys, thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

yes they work. Consider using surface splashers like birds or squids.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

got any opinions on how far back?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

It depends on the boat, seas and trolling speeds. I runmine anywhere between 20' & 40'. Let them out about 60' and slowly work them back to the boatfinding that sweet spot where they dip,dive and splash the most then crank another time or two. Trolling lower speeds or on calm days you can pull them straight off a rod or rigger, but in rougher seas or trolling faster speeds I like to run them off a flat line clip or rubber band off the corner,they seem to move in and out of the wakes better. Toy with it, but I will say, unless I'm high speed trolling, I always have 1 or 2 out. Good Luck.Really the only place you can go wrong ,is having them too far back, and make sure you run a bait within 15'-30' behind them. Also steer the boat in a manner where they will draw attention, and mix up the way you tilt and trim you boat while your trolling sometimes it will make all the difference, it changes the way all your teasers and baits look.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

They work!! I fish a small boat and run 2 in closewith a chaser.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the info, if anyones got any more like color or anything throw it out. i have avery small boat 18' cc. I'm thinking of running the teaser on one side with a williamson/cigar rig behind it( the one with the tracking weight in the nose of it and rides around 2 feet under the top) and on the other side something on top like a duster or ilander looking bait and a strech on the same side under it but staggered. opinions welcome


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Strange that you asked about distance out, I always though 60-90 feet was a good way out until I got on another fishing forum made of mostly Carolina fisherpersons. 

They were dragging lines 200 feet behind the boat for tuna.

One thing I have learned different areas do things differently.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Red Fly (2/18/2008)*Strange that you asked about distance out, I always though 60-90 feet was a good way out until I got on another fishing forum made of mostly Carolina fisherpersons.
> They were dragging lines 200 feet behind the boat for tuna.
> One thing I have learned different areas do things differently.


tuna are notorious for taking lures when run thru clean water. that is why you will see a lot of boats zig-zagging while trolling for them. we have had VERY FEW (1 last year) tuna take a lure right in the prop wash, such as your short flat or corner line. as for distance out, a lot of that depends on the "hum" of your engines. back a few years ago, we had a bearing (i think) rattle loose and down the prop shaft. we noticed the only hits we were getting were on our way back lure.....we would see fish come up in the spread, follow a lure for a while, then turn away. one marine surveyor and a nice little repair bill later, and we had not only more fish back up in the spread, but also hitting considerably closer to the transom. just trial and error and get to know your boat, and its wave patterns


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

You should look into Fred Archer's Super Bars


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

last year i bought one of those fancy spreader bar rigs with about 15 big squid on it from Outcast. I took it out of the package, pulled the guard off of the one hook in the back, clipped it on and put it over. As soon as I pushed the drag over the reel went Ziiinnnnggg and then pop. The rig was gone. It was at the ram powell so i guess it was a tuna.

I have never bought another. they must work but I feel kind of jinxed.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

If your trolling in so close,I would suggest a spread of stretches,rattle jets,tuna tangos and gotchas. Birds are great don't get me wrong but the bird action may notproduce what ya wanton the inshore grounds(thats what i call inshore,less than 25 miles) Try slow trolling some live baits or freshly dead and you'd be much happier with the results,IMHO


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

just kicking the idea around, outcast has a great deal on stuff like that at the sale, figured might put it out if i see a good deal figure it cant hurt and maybe it might fire up something on a flat slick day in the summer when the kings get lazy and stay alittle deeper. like the bird idea more. dont know much about the chicken dophin or bigger ones i know your SUPPOSE to target them further out than my normal 13 mile range out but i always see flying fish out there and have seen alot of small dophin in that range, hell they'll come to the chum slick so i figure it might be a chance for me to get something interesting. someone like a certain color, im thinking the pink birds? but what do i know im willing to drag a teaser to get cut off on me by a king!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Trolling in that close to shore will become very expensive due to the amount of kings we have around here if you dont use atleast 6 inches of wire infront of every thing you have in the water and dont worry the dolphin they dont seem to mind the wire


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

well, didn't find any teasers on the trip today to the tent sale at Outcast, maybe a second trip will be successfull. I think it might be worth it to run wire for a bird rig if it fires them up pretty good.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Its probably too far for you to drive but the Bass Pro Shop in destin has clear 9" squids for 1.99 each. You would have to rig them yourself but that shouldnt be too hard..just make a daisy chain of 5-6 and you have spent about $14-15 with tax. On liberty hound's boat last year i saw he used a similar setup with what appeared to be kite string instead of fishing line and he tied them off to the rear cleats. I figure ill probably do the same myself when my boat is finally running again (in June). Im thinking of adding a Chrome jet head to the rig to cause a little more noise too.

A side note, i recieve both Florida sportsman and saltwater angler and in saltwater angler there was a tip about using aluminum beer bottles. apperently the guy drilled a hole through the neck of the bottle and in the bottom of the bottle and strung 5-6 of them together to make a very noisy, shiny daisy chain. I guess ill 'have' to drink some beer this season and give that a try too. Nothing quite like recycling


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

not a bad idea and would be inexpensive if it got destroyed by a king. I dont know about the soda can thing, sounds like it would work but the ridicule i would take for using it may be overwelming, but heck i dont have any pride or dignity left anyways.....im married, maybe worth a try!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just get out there and throw everything ya have in the bag out and see what happens man. Theres no shame in trying and you'll see what produces the most. Fish are like women,every minute changes and what ya got goin may work or it may not but you'll never know if you don't try. Good luck,you'll need it!


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

thats not true about fishing and women.....you dont go to jail if you dont catch one and just go buy what you want when it concerns fishing!!!:shedevil couldn't pass it up


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

the beer can teasers may work for both, waive enough beer in front and you'll catch your limit in no time......


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *gmoney (3/6/2008)*
> 
> A side note, i recieve both Florida sportsman and saltwater angler and in saltwater angler there was a tip about using aluminum beer bottles. apperently the guy drilled a hole through the neck of the bottle and in the bottom of the bottle and strung 5-6 of them together to make a very noisy, shiny daisy chain. I guess ill 'have' to drink some beer this season and give that a try too. Nothing quite like recycling




Last year, we were fishing the Labor Day tourny, Dusty Powers and I made a beer can teaser, with Bud Light and Coors Light cans. We were standing in the tower commenting on how much smoke it was putting out and the action when a freaking wahoo exploded on it! It was pretty cool. And easy to make. And the best for last, made you keep drinking beer!:letsdrink


----------

